# Single Bevel Broadhead Sharpening



## Castmaster (May 2, 2013)

So I bought a few 3 packs of the Zwickey single bevel no mercy broad heads for my deer hunting set up this year. From all the research I have done I am confident with my selection. I like to set things up early and usually practice broad heads only a month before season starts. 

I opened my first pack today and was a concerned that the blades didn't feel very sharp...Which isn't a problem because I am going to have to tune them and consequently dull the blades while practicing anyways. But what concerns me is how sharp am I going to be able to get these single bevel heads? I'm not really comfortable factory spec sharpness and do not have a real good reference to go by. On top of that, I know many people struggle with sharpening these heads to begin with.

If anyone has a good method they use I would really appreciate any advice. Some of the tools I have at my disposal are:

3-sided sharpening stone (including the really smooth stone)
Ceramic rods
Bench Grinder ( I really hope I don't resort to this)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

I shot No Mercy heads for awhile; they were available in the weights I was looking for, and liked the way they tuned and flew.

On the other hand, I found them to be very soft steel; never could get them as sharp as I like for a hunting head. They do take an edge quickly and easily, but never take that scary-sharp scalpel edge I prefer.

The soft steel was also a problem for me in this rocky country around here: by the time I had them tuned and had shot them enough in all kinds of weather conditions to cause me to trust their flight characteristics, I'd destroyed all but one, shooting through my target blocks.

Now I shoot SteelForce Premiums: all the pros of the Zwickies, but none of the cons.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I tried to sharpen single bevels probably 30 years ago and gave up. Tried again recently 4 maybe 5 years ago - gave up. IF I was going to try again I'd use the bracket that AK Bowhunting Supply sells. Has a side for L and R bevels. My opinion, which you didn't ask for, but... is that the strength of a single bevel is not as strong/durable as a double. You never see bridge supports in the configuration of single bevel, because they can't take as much weight as a double. Admittedly, probably very small difference, but I have to have some reason for not shooting them. LOL. 

Bowmania


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Strickland makes a sharpener they claim is designed specifically for their single bevel Helix head. No idea how it works, but it looks simple. Don't know if it would work on other single bevel heads or not.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I haven't actually used one of these, but have read many glowing reports of how well they work for two blade heads. They work for single bevel heads too:

http://www.kmesharp.com/broadhead-sharpener.html


----------



## BigCnyn (Nov 5, 2008)

I put my Grizzlies in a lansky ... 
The angles is 25 degrees and the become scary sharp,,
mark the edge with black marker, use a course diamond take the bulk off, or watch for the black marker color to disappear, then drop to a medium and then a fine,
use the fine on the back side as close to the ferrel as you can get, to take the burr, and strop, you will not get a better edge. 
Takes time, but, it works ...


----------



## Castmaster (May 2, 2013)

jusoldave said:


> I shot No Mercy heads for awhile; they were available in the weights I was looking for, and liked the way they tuned and flew.
> 
> On the other hand, I found them to be very soft steel; never could get them as sharp as I like for a hunting head. They do take an edge quickly and easily, but never take that scary-sharp scalpel edge I prefer.
> 
> ...


I did read a review where the points would curl from really hard hits...But these guys were shooting water buffalo with them and I didn't think much about it. I can see how your terrain would not be suitable for the softer metal, but I think for where and what I am using them for they ought to hold up pretty well. 

And you're right, I prefer my broadheads to be really sharp like you said. I didn't take into consideration how well the edge would hold because of the metal being softer. 

I will post again in another few weeks after I get working on my hunting arrows.


----------



## Steel Horse (Apr 11, 2010)

I use the KME broadhead sharpener for my Grizzley heads.Gets them hair poppin sharp.Biggest trick is to get a raised burr running the length of the head,on the non sharpened side.Once you can feel the burr,simply rotate the jig head over,and nock that burr off.Progress through the finer stones until your satisfied,while knocking the burr off the back edge ,with each stone used.Works slick!


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

any single bevel head is going to be the easiest head to sharpen, you only have one side to work on. the other side you remove the burr. look at your serated blade knives, it's one sided. 
why try to make this dificult?


----------

